# looking for info on trailbike. Is it called the fat (big) Cat?



## Ruttin' Buck (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm interested in a trailbike, i think by kawasaki, the big kat? i'm not sure but it had huge tires on it. I'm pretty sure it isn't made anymore.

Anyone know what i'm talking about (I don't) 

Any info or links would be appreciated.

Thanks...


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I think this is what you are talking about it is the Honda Fatcat.
Was made in 1986--87

Link has some info on it.
http://www.angelfire.com/vt/fatcat/index.html

Ebay has 2 for sale and one is in IL.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1873224273


----------



## Ruttin' Buck (Nov 22, 2002)

Malainse,

HEY, that is exactly it! I really appreciate the information. Why do you think they nmade them for such a short time. Bad product or just lack of interest? Have you heard anything bad about them?

Again, Thanks alot!!!

Bob


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Ruttin' Buck,

odds are lack of intrest and might have been under powered for off road use. ie: friend has a dirt bike and you have a fatcat and they going to spank ya.....


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

You can also check out Rokon they have been around for a long time.


----------

